# Subwoofer/base cushioning?



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Is there such a thing as a subwoofer stand that you can place a subwoofer on to prevent the bass from going through hardwood flooring and down below to the bottom floor? (Maybe not 100% prevention, but some at least. Something to adsorb the bass.) I can turn the bass way down on the subwoofer, but doing so really degrades the sound quality.

Update: For those interested or in my situation as well, I've come across at least one product that multiple sources have recommended to me: GRAMMA Isolation Riser - Acoustic sound isolation products from Auralex Acoustics.. Apparently can work some wonders.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes and no. Really the problem is that the low frequencies have no problem traveling though walls and floors. The only sure fire way to prevent this is to add mass to the floor or walls to stop it or using methods to decouple the walls from the rest of the house (floating channels etc). In your case placing your subwoofer on a cement patio flagstone block may help a little but the issue won't magically disappear without a major renovation.


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

Direct bass radiation can only really be decoupled somewhat with sharp points into the floor and sub but it will not reduce secondary transmission from air borne to wall/window.
Like so



















Fancy Version









Stillpoints Audio cones for vibration control, decoupling, and resonance damping

These get good reviews tho I'm suspicious of the attentuation.










Auralex SubDude @ TrueSoundControl.com

Headphones work well.

•••

( flagstone with points into sub and floor might be effective )


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'm actually thinking of changing to a 2.0 sound system in the future and getting rid of the subwoofer in exchange for a quality bookshelf system, such as Audioengine's A5W system. Decent bass, high sound quality, and either keep them on my desk or put them in a wall-mounted shelving system above and behind my desk. We'll see...


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

The SoundStick IIs are a very nice balance of quality and presence.

The problem with bookcase systems or nearfield monitors is they have accuracy and imaging but tend to have a bit anemic sound at lower volumes so there is a tendency to turn them up.

The SS with the ability to set the volume on the sub is a very decent compromise - good price - great imaging but sound is full at lower volumes because of the sub. The sub is small enough to put on a desk or up off the floor in a corner where the bass will be magnified but not radiate too widely.
It looks good enough that you can be creative with placement for the Sub- not needing to hide it.

For best experience in terms of imaging the satellites really need to be in front of you and the vertical SS take up very little desk space.


----------



## Squall (Feb 4, 2008)

MacDoc said:


> Direct bass radiation can only really be decoupled somewhat with sharp points into the floor and sub but it will not reduce secondary transmission from air borne to wall/window.
> Like so
> 
> 
> ...



Ooohhh.. Nice merchandise


----------

